

Django 1.5.1 released - martey
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2013/mar/28/django-151/

======
robertszkutak
I fired it up earlier today after not having tried Django for a while and was
disappointed to see it's still pretty annoying to get MySQL working with
Python 3 via Django. After installing a non-standard build of MySQL for Python
( <https://github.com/davispuh/MySQL-for-Python-3> )
django/db/backends/mysql/base.py needs to be patched to be made compatible
with Python 3 (only about three lines of code need to be changed).
Unfortunately, no official documentation seems to exist on this and it took me
about an hour of scanning various forums to figure it out. The Python 3
support appears to work flawlessly once you iron out the kinks and I'm looking
forward to seeing Django continue to improve!

~~~
ubernostrum
MySQL on Python 3 is a bit of a mess at the moment just in general. SQLite and
PostgreSQL are both in good shape, though.

~~~
robertszkutak
Do you happen to know of any issues beyond what I encountered setting it up?
It seems to work perfectly at the moment but I'd consider switching to a
different DB if continuing with MySQL is going to cause me headaches later on.

~~~
dguaraglia
To be honest, I'd recommend making the jump to Postgres as soon as you can.
There are just too many reasons why MySQL is not worth ir right now (Oracle
owning it, still have to trade off between data integrity and referential
integrity when selecting a storage, etc.) and Postgres gets simpler and
simpler with each release.

At first I found the tools confusing and some of the concepts (like schemas,
sequences and the user model) a bit over the top for what I needed. Now that
I've gotten used to the Postgres way of doing things, none of it bothers me in
the least and working with Postgres has become as second nature as working
with MySQL was.

------
guscost
I'm using Django for a project and it's working great so far. The admin module
is incredibly powerful!

------
AUmrysh
I'm really excited to see them focusing on security issues, which is the main
reason I used Django over a DIY framework. The faster release cycle is also
good to hear about!

